# Mojo vs. Lucky Duck



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

Which do you perfer or do you not use mechanical decoys at all? I picked up a mojo last year and I am not sure if it made a difference in the amount of decoying birds. Just curious what everyone else thinks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two lucky ducks. I like the lucky ducks better because they dont have a rubber band turning the wings.The batterys last longer on teh lucky ducks to.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it is sixes on the brand. They are all direct driven motors now and IMO equally well built. I would buy whatever I could find cheapest, which was a Lucky Duck for me.

As far as their benefit.......IMO they are spotty at best on ponds and lakes. I am sold on using them on rivers though. I have never used one in a field but I hear they are the ticket there as well.

If you were hunting the WMA's or other big water areas, I would personally spend my money elsewhere. I just don't see a difference when I use them in those areas. I think the birds get accustomed to seeing them at those spots and they actually deter more birds than they pull in. I have better success trying to look different than everyone else.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jerk lines rule! 8)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Jerk lines rule! 8)


+1

That is why I like to hunt with RJmax-4, it's always good to have a jerk around. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Just joking Rich. I hope we get to hang out Friday and Saturday.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Jerk lines rule! 8)
> ...


Are you kidding me!!!! Saturday for sure, wife gave me the green light.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used a lucky duck for the past 2 years, and I think it has screwed me more than helped me. Even after doing all of the research on suggested placements, yada yada yads.....I had more birds flare on me in the past year than ever before. SO last year I did a test......same spread (close to it) with a couple of the swimming decoys......that seemed to work much better. My shots sucked, but the birds didnt flare off. Lucky Duck.....he's stayin home this season.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

I bought a mojo last year and it worked well for me.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm strictly a Mojo man. I do not use one all the time, but I always have one with me "just in case". If I have one up and the birds flare it is always the first thing to go. I got into the jerk cords last season and had alot of success with them. I have found that a Mojo in fields are almost a necessity if you are keying in on mallards. We use three to four of them in our field spreads. If I were targeting geese in a field I would leave them home. However, we have finished several geese in fields with the Mojos going full force.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 10 mojo's i use every one of them when i field hunt the are difference maker with my vortex. but hardly use them over water would rather use goose decoys for confidence.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen them work wonders at times but like others have said they seem to flare more birds in heavily hunted areas. 

I have the floating Mojo and it seems to be different enough to get their attention but it also sometimes makes a loud clunking noise to the point that I quit using it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had both and prefer the Mojo over the Expedite(Lucky Duck). I use mine all the time at heavily hunted areas and have great success. Howards Slough is one. I killed more birds out there than anywhere else last year and i was within 500 yards of the meat line. Mojo in the spread every time. You gotta know how to set your dekes and where. Like someone else said, either will work so look for the cheapest. I paid $40 for my Mojo at Cabelas on sale. You can't beat that. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the mojo brand spinners, I picked most of mine up on the cheap after Arkansas banned them a few years ago.

I have a floater model too, but don't really like it, don't have as good a luck when running it by itself.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have the Lucky Duck and it seems to work fine, I hunt with guys that have Mojos and they work equally good. They will run all day on a single battery that is fully charged. The problem I have had in the past with the Lucky's is the motors go out and they are around $30 to replace. I do know these things work well in some conditions.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the key is placement...stick them in the knee hi vegetation, so it looks like a mallard is comin straight down into a little spot...don't stick 'em out in the middle of the spread...


----------

